# كيف انتشرت المسيحيه فى العالم؟



## becool (12 أغسطس 2008)

*كيف انتشرت المسيحيه فى العالم؟​*


----------



## صوت الرب (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــؤال للمعرفة ليس الا*

لتعرف كيف إنتشرت بداية المسيحية
إقرأ سفر أعمال الرسل ( و هو أحد أسفار العهد الجديد ) على هذا الرابط :-
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Acts/


----------



## becool (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــؤال للمعرفة ليس الا*




صوت الرب قال:


> لتعرف كيف إنتشرت بداية المسيحية
> إقرأ سفر أعمال الرسل ( و هو أحد أسفار العهد الجديد ) على هذا الرابط :-
> http://www.arabchurch.com/arabicbible/acts/



لو سمحت اللى انت بتقول اقراه كتير اوى ممكن حد يلخص ويقول باختصار​


----------



## الحوت (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــؤال للمعرفة ليس الا*

*انتشرت باختصار شديد بالتبشير والمعجزات هكذا نشر رسل المسيح المسيحيه .*


----------



## صوت الرب (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــؤال للمعرفة ليس الا*




becool قال:


> لو سمحت اللى انت بتقول اقراه كتير اوى ممكن حد يلخص ويقول باختصار​


كما قال الحبيب الحوت أن المسيحية لم تنتشر بالسيف
بل بالمعجزات و التبشير من قبل الرسل و أتباعهم


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــؤال للمعرفة ليس الا*

*النور لا يحتاج الى شئ حتى ينتشر*


----------



## becool (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــؤال للمعرفة ليس الا*

*كل الكلام ده انا ماعنديش عليه اعتراض بس ياريت حد يوضح اكتر
و زى انا ما قلت سؤال للمعرفه ليس الا
ارجو ان يتسع صدركم لى​*


----------



## الحوت (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــؤال للمعرفة ليس الا*

*افتح سفر اعمال الرسل واقرا عن التبشير بالمسيحيه وكيف انتشرت هذه احسن طريقة لان الموضوع مش ايه عاوز تفسيرها وخلاص .*


----------



## fredyyy (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــؤال للمعرفة ليس الا*



becool قال:


> *كيف انتشرت المسيحيه فى العالم؟​*


 

*** **إنتشرت البشارة بالإنجيل ( الأخبار السارة )*

*بتتميم الرسل وصية المسيح *

مرقس 16 : 15 
وَقَالَ لَهُمُ *اذْهَبُوا* إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَجْمَعَ *وَاكْرِزُوا* بِالإِنْجِيلِ لِلْخَلِيقَةِ كُلِّهَا.


*** وكانت يد الرب تعمل معهم لخلاص النفوس*

اعمال الرسل 2 : 47 
مُسَبِّحِينَ اللهَ وَلَهُمْ نِعْمَةٌ لَدَى جَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ. وَكَانَ* الرَّبُّ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ يَضُمُّ* إِلَى الْكَنِيسَةِ الَّذِينَ *يَخْلُصُونَ*. 

مرقس 16 : 20 
وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَخَرَجُوا وَكَرَزُوا فِي كُلِّ مَكَانٍ *وَالرَّبُّ يَعْمَلُ مَعَهُمْ* *وَيُثَبِّتُ الْكَلاَمَ بِالآيَاتِ التَّابِعَةِ*. آمِينَ. 


*** كانوا يبشرون إبتدءاً من الهيكل حتى البيوت والأسواق*

اعمال الرسل 5 : 42 
وَكَانُوا لاَ يَزَالُونَ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ فِي *الْهَيْكَلِ* وَفِي *الْبُيُوتِ* مُعَلِّمِينَ وَمُبَشِّرِينَ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. 
​اعمال الرسل 17 : 17 
فَكَانَ يُكَلِّمُ فِي الْمَجْمَعِ الْيَهُودَ الْمُتَعَبِّدِينَ وَالَّذِينَ يُصَادِفُونَهُ فِي *السُّوقِ* كُلَّ يَوْمٍ.


----------



## love2be (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــؤال للمعرفة ليس الا*

*ممكن حد يقولى ازاى انتشرت المسيحية فى افريقيا ؟
و ما جزاء من لم يؤمن بها ؟​*


----------



## fredyyy (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــؤال للمعرفة ليس الا*



love2be قال:


> *ممكن حد يقولى ازاى انتشرت المسيحية فى افريقيا ؟​*
> 
> *و ما جزاء من لم يؤمن بها ؟*​


 

*حضرتك راجع الآيات في المشاركة السابقة وأنت تعرف *

*كيف إنتشرت المسيحية *

*وإن كان لديك شئ يخالف آيات الكتاب المقدس *

*لسنا عل إستعداد لنكذب كلام الله لنصدق أقوال الناس*


----------



## love_marena (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــؤال للمعرفة ليس الا*

اكيد ليست بالسيف
المسيح قال للرسل ازهبو وتلمزو جميع الامم
وكانو يتكلمون جميع اللغات
وللمعرفة اكثر الانجبل اعمال الرسل


----------



## نجووى (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: كيف انتشرت المسيحيه فى العالم؟*

اخي becool  راجع الكتاب المقدس  باتباع ما كتبت لك وانت تعرف رد سؤالك 

العهد الجديد :

متى
32:10

مرقس
47:14
48:14

لوقا
24:21
36:22
38:22
49:22

يوحنا
19:18
11:18




سفر التكوين :

اصحاح 31 الفقرة 26
اصحاح 34 الفقرة 25
اصحاح 48 الفقرة 22
اصحاح 27 الفقرة 40
اصحاح 3 الفقرة 24

سفر الخروج :

اصحاح 5 الفقرة 3
اصحاح 5 الفقرة 21
اصحاح 17 الفقرة 13
اصحاح 22 الفقرة 24
اصحاح 32الفقرة 27

سفر الاويين :

اصحاح 26 الفقرة 7
اصحاح 26 الفقرة 25
اصحاح 26 الفقرة 33 
اصحاح 26 الفقرة 37

سفر العدد :

اصحاح 14 الفقرة 3
اصحاح 14 الفقرة 34
اصحاح 19 الفقرة 16
اصحاح 20 الفقرة 18
اصحاح 21 الفقرة 24
اصحاح 22 الفقرة 23
اصحاح 22 الفقرة 29 
اصحاح 22 الفقرة 31
اصحاح 31 الفقرة 8

سفر التثنية :

اصحاح 20 الفقرة 13 
اصحاح 32 الفقرة 25
اصحاح 32 الفقرة 41
اصحاح 32 الفقرة 42
اصحاح 33 الفقرة 29

سفر يشوع :

اصحاح 3 الفقرة 13
اصحاح 8 الفقرة 24
اصحاح 10 الفقرة 11
اصحاح 6 الفقرة 21
اصحاح 10 الفقرة 28
اصحاح 10 الفقرة 30

...........................هناك المزيد


----------



## أَمَة (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــؤال للمعرفة ليس الا*



becool قال:


> لو سمحت اللى انت بتقول اقراه كتير اوى ممكن حد يلخص ويقول باختصار​


 

لو انت متابع مسلسل تلفزيوني من تأليف الخيال،
اليوم تشاهده وغدا تنسى عنه بعد أن ترى مسلسلا آخرا،
ولم تستطع أن تشاهد حلقة أو حلقتين منه، وبدك تعرف شو صار،
هل تطلب الإختصار والتلخيص؟
أم أنك ستشدد على التفاصيل اللي 
لا تودي ولا تجيب (على حد التعبير العامي).​ 
ايش معنى عندما تتعلق المعرفة بموضوع الديانة المسيحية وكيف انتشرت 
تطلب الإختصار والتلخيص؟
ألا ترى أن هناك خللا ما في تفكير كهذا؟
وفي تقديرك  للأولويات والأهميات؟

يا ابني من طلب المعرفة يذهب اليها في أبعد أصقاع العالم
واللي انت طالبه تحت ايدك واصابعك وامامك على شاشة الكمبيوتر.
والا انت مش شايفه انه موضوع مهم؟
إذن لماذا السؤال من أصله!​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ونعمة​


----------



## antonius (13 أغسطس 2008)

انتشرت بقوة الايمان 
بعظمة المعجزات 
على دم الشهداء 

انتشرت بالسلاح...اسلحة قوية استخدمها المسيحيون...
حَامِلِينَ فَوْقَ الْكُلِّ تُرْسَ الإِيمَانِ، الَّذِي بِهِ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تُطْفِئُوا جَمِيعَ سِهَامِ الشِّرِّيرِ الْمُلْتَهِبَةِ. 
وَخُذُوا خُوذَةَ الْخَلاَصِ، وَسَيْفَ الرُّوحِ الَّذِي هُوَ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ. 

لم يحمل المسيح سيفا ولا تلاميذه بل قُتل اغلبهم وكذلك القديسين 
ولم يقيموا حربا ولا نقطة دم واحدة لنشر المسيحية بل استعملوا الاسلحة التي ذكرها الكتاب اعلاه


----------



## الحوت (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــؤال للمعرفة ليس الا*



love2be قال:


> *ممكن حد يقولى ازاى انتشرت المسيحية فى افريقيا ؟
> و ما جزاء من لم يؤمن بها ؟​*



*لماذا لا تخبرنا انت كيف انتشرت المسيحيه في افريقيا وتقارنها باعمال الرسل الذين نشروا المسيحيه وتعاليم المسيح لنرى هل اصحابك الذين نشروا المسيحيه في افريقيا بحسب ما علم به الكتاب المقدس ام نشروها بطريقة مخالفه ؟
نحن نتحدت عن تعاليم دينية وليس تصرفات افراد خارجة عن الكتاب المقدس يا زميل !
هل نشروا المسيحيه كما فعل رسولك من غزوات ونهب للقوافل التجارية تحت شعار لا يكون في الجزيرة العربية دينان ؟
هل نشروا المسيحيه رافعين شعار سورة التوبة اية 29 قاتلوهم وارهبوهم و ما شابه ذلك ؟!
هل نشروا المسيحيه قائلين الله أكبر و لا اله الا اللات ؟

دمت بعقل .*


----------



## becool (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــؤال للمعرفة ليس الا*




الحوت قال:


> *لماذا لا تخبرنا انت كيف انتشرت المسيحيه في افريقيا وتقارنها باعمال الرسل الذين نشروا المسيحيه وتعاليم المسيح لنرى هل اصحابك الذين نشروا المسيحيه في افريقيا بحسب ما علم به الكتاب المقدس ام نشروها بطريقة مخالفه ؟
> نحن نتحدت عن تعاليم دينية وليس تصرفات افراد خارجة عن الكتاب المقدس يا زميل !
> هل نشروا المسيحيه كما فعل رسولك من غزوات ونهب للقوافل التجارية تحت شعار لا يكون في الجزيرة العربية دينان ؟
> هل نشروا المسيحيه رافعين شعار سورة التوبة اية 29 قاتلوهم وارهبوهم و ما شابه ذلك ؟!
> ...


الى الزميل الحوت
انا قلت سؤال للمعرفة مش سؤال للسب انا سألت عن سؤال واضح وانت توجهت للسب
ارجو منك اذا اردت الرد فى حدود السؤال لو سمحت عدم اللجوء الى السب والشتائم
شكرا


----------



## becool (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــؤال للمعرفة ليس الا*



أمة قال:


> لو انت متابع مسلسل تلفزيوني من تأليف الخيال،
> اليوم تشاهده وغدا تنسى عنه بعد أن ترى مسلسلا آخرا،
> ولم تستطع أن تشاهد حلقة أو حلقتين منه، وبدك تعرف شو صار،
> هل تطلب الإختصار والتلخيص؟
> ...



الزميلة امه
انا فعلا شايف ان الموضوع مهم بالنسبه لى احب ان اوجهه نظرك الى انه يمكن تلخيص التاريخ مثلا سنة كذا حدث كذا وكذا
هذا ما اقصده


----------



## My Rock (13 أغسطس 2008)

سؤالك و اجبنا عليه
و بعدين؟


----------



## becool (13 أغسطس 2008)

لو سمحتم 
من يريد الرد فى الموضوع او يجد نفسه قادر على الرد
ارجو استخدام اسلوب احسن من الاسلوب التى استخدمته الزميلة أمة و الابتعاد عن اسلوب التهكم
فانا ابحث عن المعرفة ليس الا
شكرا*​*


----------



## becool (13 أغسطس 2008)

*


my rock قال:



سؤالك و اجبنا عليه
و بعدين؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


اريد المزيد من التفاصيل*


----------



## antonius (13 أغسطس 2008)

becool قال:


> *
> اريد المزيد من التفاصيل*


مثل ماذا؟


----------



## becool (13 أغسطس 2008)

اساليب دعوة الرسل /  كيف تقبل الناس دعوتهم
ومثل هذه الامور
*​*


----------



## fredyyy (13 أغسطس 2008)

becool قال:


> اساليب دعوة الرسل / كيف تقبل الناس دعوتهم
> ومثل هذه الامور


 


*:11:  كان الناس يقبلون كلمة الرب بفرح ... متهللين ... وكان لهم نفس واحدة ... مبتهجين *

اعمال الرسل 2 : 41
 *فَقَبِلُوا* كَلاَمَهُ *بِفَرَحٍ* وَاعْتَمَدُوا وَانْضَمَّ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ نَحْوُ *ثَلاَثَةِ آلاَفِ نَفْسٍ. 
*
اعمال الرسل 16 : 34 
وَلَمَّا أَصْعَدَهُمَا إِلَى بَيْتِهِ قَدَّمَ لَهُمَا مَائِدَةً *وَتَهَلَّلَ* مَعَ جَمِيعِ بَيْتِهِ إِذْ كَانَ قَدْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ. 

 
اعمال الرسل 2 : 46 
وَكَانُوا كُلَّ يَوْمٍ يُواظِبُونَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ *بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ*. وَإِذْ هُمْ يَكْسِرُونَ الْخُبْزَ فِي الْبُيُوتِ كَانُوا يَتَنَاوَلُونَ الطَّعَامَ *بِابْتِهَاجٍ* وَبَسَاطَةِ قَلْبٍ 


*:11:  كان الرسل ُيخبرون الناس عن الدينونة وكيفية غفران الخطايا بالايمان بالمسيح *

اعمال الرسل : 10 
42 وَأَوْصَانَا أَنْ نَكْرِزَ لِلشَّعْبِ وَنَشْهَدَ بِأَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ الْمُعَيَّنُ مِنَ اللهِ *دَيَّاناً* لِلأَحْيَاءِ وَالأَمْوَاتِ. 
43 لَهُ يَشْهَدُ جَمِيعُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ *يَنَالُ بِاسْمِهِ غُفْرَانَ الْخَطَايَا*. 


*:11:  كانت قوة روح الله تتبع الرسل وتؤيد كلامهم*
 
اعمال الرسل  10 : 44 
فَبَيْنَمَا بُطْرُسُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَذِهِ الْأُمُورِ *حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ* عَلَى جَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَسْمَعُونَ *الْكَلِمَةَ*. 


* :11:  كان الله يؤيد الرسل بالمعجزات *


اعمال الرسل : 3 
1 وَصَعِدَ بُطْرُسُ وَيُوحَنَّا مَعاً إِلَى الْهَيْكَلِ فِي سَاعَةِ الصَّلاَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ. 
2 وَكَانَ رَجُلٌ أَعْرَجُ مِنْ بَطْنِ أُمِّهِ يُحْمَلُ كَانُوا يَضَعُونَهُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ عِنْدَ بَابِ الْهَيْكَلِ الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ «الْجَمِيلُ» لِيَسْأَلَ صَدَقَةً مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَدْخُلُونَ الْهَيْكَلَ. 
3 فَهَذَا لَمَّا رَأَى بُطْرُسَ وَيُوحَنَّا مُزْمِعَيْنِ أَنْ يَدْخُلاَ الْهَيْكَلَ سَأَلَ لِيَأْخُذَ صَدَقَةً. 
4 فَتَفَرَّسَ فِيهِ بُطْرُسُ مَعَ يُوحَنَّا وَقَالَ: «انْظُرْ إِلَيْنَا!» 
5 فَلاَحَظَهُمَا مُنْتَظِراً أَنْ يَأْخُذَ مِنْهُمَا شَيْئاً. 
6 فَقَالَ *بُطْرُسُ: «لَيْسَ لِي فِضَّةٌ وَلاَ ذَهَبٌ وَلَكِنِ الَّذِي لِي فَإِيَّاهُ أُعْطِيكَ: بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ النَّاصِرِيِّ قُمْ وَامْشِ*». 
7 *وَأَمْسَكَهُ بِيَدِهِ* الْيُمْنَى وَأَقَامَهُ *فَفِي الْحَالِ تَشَدَّدَتْ رِجْلاَهُ وَكَعْبَاهُ* 
8 *فَوَثَبَ وَوَقَفَ وَصَارَ يَمْشِي* وَدَخَلَ مَعَهُمَا إِلَى الْهَيْكَلِ وَهُوَ يَمْشِي وَيَطْفُرُ *وَيُسَبِّحُ اللهَ* 
9 وَأَبْصَرَهُ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ وَهُوَ *يَمْشِي وَيُسَبِّحُ اللهَ*.


----------



## love2be (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــؤال للمعرفة ليس الا*

*


fredyyy قال:



حضرتك راجع الآيات في المشاركة السابقة وأنت تعرف 

كيف إنتشرت المسيحية 

وإن كان لديك شئ يخالف آيات الكتاب المقدس 

لسنا عل إستعداد لنكذب كلام الله لنصدق أقوال الناس

أنقر للتوسيع...




انتشرت المسيحية فى افريقيا كالأتى

نعم انتشرت من خلال حملات التبشير ولكن بطريقة اخرى المساومة مقابل الأعتناق يعنى 
احنا كانا عارفين ان افريقيا اكترها قبائل بلا دين او ديانات غير سماوية وكل قبيلة لها دين معين 
حركات التبشير  تنزل ع الناس دى تيجى عند واحد تقوله تدخل الميحية و هنديلك ارض و فلوس 
اللى يوافق كان بها و اللى يرفض تصحى الصبح متلقيهوش يموت مقتول محروق هو وحظه 
و هذا ادى الى العديد من الفتن الطائفية و التطهير العرقى 


اللى حضرتك بتقول عليه ده كان بيحصل انا مبكدبوش بس هو ده اللى حصل 

مما ادى الى الانمقسام الى الشمال و الجنوب*​


----------



## انت الفادي (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــؤال للمعرفة ليس الا*



love2be قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*عارف لو انت مصدق الكلام الانت بتقوله ده يبقي اسمحلي انت انسان لا تسختدم عقلك و لا حتي ذرة واحدة منه.. حتي اثبت لك ذلك:
انت تقول كيف انتشرت المسيحية؟؟
معني سؤالك هو كيف دخلت المسيحية الي افريقيا مثلا..معناه ان المسيحية كانت غير منتشرة في افريقيا قم جاء ناس اجانب و بشروا هذه المناطق بالمسيحية..
فنري عجز نظريتك امام الواقع..
اجنبي دخل بلدك... و بيتك.. و يريد ان يبيع لك بيتك و ارضك او بمعني اخر يساومك علي ايمانك بقطعة ارض.... ارض من؟؟؟ ارضك؟؟؟
الا تري معي ان النظرية جاهلة فعلا؟؟
يساومك احد علي الارض التي انت تملكها و يهديها لك اذا دخلت المسيحية؟؟؟
اي عقل هذا يا عزيزي الذي تفكر به هذا؟؟
اما موضوع الناس تصحي الصبح و هذا الشخص ميت او محروق او او..
فعلي ما اعتقد انك تتكلم عن صحابة محمد و ليس عن المسيحية عزيزي.. لان الاعتيالات الليلية هذه كانت سمة اهل الشهامة المسلمين الذين يقتلون المرأة و هي ترضع طفلها.. او يشقون المرأة العجوز اواواو..

ما لاحظته في الاونة الاخيرة:
ان المسلم بدأ يخجل من دينه و العيوب التي فيه.. فحاول اولا ان يجمله.. و لم يقدر... فلجاء الي اسلوب اخر و هو القاء عيوبه الشخصية علي الغير.
و هذا نراه جليا في هذا الموضوع:
1. يتدعي المسلم ان المسيحية انتشرت بالرشوة في حين انه هو من يؤمن بما يسمي المؤلفة قلوبهم و دفع المال للناس حتي يدخلوا الاسلام او حتي ليبقوا فيه.
2. يتهم المبشرين بعمل اغتيالات و بغبائه استخدم نفس الاسلوب الذي استخدمه الصحابة و اتهم به المبشرين.. باعتبار المسيحيين لا يعرفون عن عمليات الاغتيالات التي قام بها صحابة محمد.

و اخيرا عزيزي اذا كنت تخجل من اسلامك و تشريعاته.. فلماذا انت فيه عزيزي؟
*


----------



## Kiril (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: كيف انتشرت المسيحيه فى العالم؟*

عن طريق الرسل الذين لم يتخذوا ذهبا و لا فضة و لا عكاز و لا حذاء اضافي


----------



## عالم (14 أغسطس 2008)

*# ...................... #*

*المشاركة خارح الموضوع*

*مشرف القسم .......... fredyyy*


----------



## fredyyy (14 أغسطس 2008)

*شكراً أخي صوت الرب *

*على الرد المنطقي الواضح*

*وهذة صفات المبشرين ............ لكي لا يذهب فكر البعض بعيداً* 

رومية 10 : 15 
وَكَيْفَ يَكْرِزُونَ إِنْ لَمْ يُرْسَلُوا؟ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «مَا *أَجْمَلَ أَقْدَامَ الْمُبَشِّرِينَ بِالسَّلاَمِ الْمُبَشِّرِينَ بِالْخَيْرَاتِ*».


----------



## love2be (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــؤال للمعرفة ليس الا*

*المشاركات يجب أن تكون بأسلوب محترم *​ 
*لا ُتملي علينا شئ ردئ*

*مشرف القسم ................ fredyyy*​


----------

